# CL Hornet



## Barkeep (Nov 16, 2011)

Picked this up this afternoon. I had emailed the guy that put up the ad but didn't hear for a few days and gave up. He called today and I gladly paid the 60 dollar asking price. Here are some initial pics and the serial (V83162)
Let me know what you think, and any information you might have while I start my research would be appreciated.


----------



## panther boy (Nov 16, 2011)

*hornet*

Great score---you hit the jackpot on this one---there was a member here selling a tank for it.


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks. Thought 60 bucks wasnt bad. Anyone have an idea of the year, missing parts ect. Im thinking sometime april 56, maybe the 14, 15, or 16th but not sure im reading the charts right.


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I'm confused as to the year... Decoding gives me april 56 but  the color scheme etc doesn't match up. The bike is black and ivory and is original paint which doesn't seem to be offered on the 56 hornet. It is missing the front light and the 2 rear reflectors. does not appear to ever have had a tank. it has middleweight tires on it leading me to believe it has s7's until i clean them up. the front hub is schwinn scripted and the rear is ND. If anyone is able to help me identify my newest projects year etc i would be grateful.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 21, 2011)

*How much*

do you want to sell it let me know

shaun 714-585-6183


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm starting to get settled in at my new house so I've been able to start on the hornet. Some interesting things I'd love help with from the schwinn experts. The serial indicates it as a 56 which is a transitional year frame wise if I'm researching correctly. it has s7 wheels but still the straight bar frame. Also interesting is it does not have the built in kick stand but a bolt on stand with "pat app" stamped on it. One more thing to add to the mystery is it is a black and ivory paint scheme which wasn't offered until the canti frame the following year. let me know if I'm just misreading the catalogs or if I'm just totally wrong... oh and she's cleaning up nicely.


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Jan 8, 2012)

*hornet*

i have 2 staight bar middlweights with tanks a 54 and 56 but there both tornados.Im not sure if the middleweight hornets had tanks.


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Jan 8, 2012)

*hornet*

Both my tonadoes have bolt on kickstands


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 8, 2012)

Post a new pic so we can see your progress!


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 9, 2012)

Bolt-on kickstand was standard for the Hornets in the mid-1950s, as well as other budget models.  '54 - '57 off the top of my head.  

All 1950s Hornets used tanks.

There's some serial number overlap in the 1950s, so double check that your serial number wasn't used in a couple different years.

The Hornets (and other Heavyweight budget bikes) in the mid-1950s used budget Heavyweight fenders that aren't nearly as deep as the ones used on higher end bikes.  Your frame and fenders look like Middleweight parts, but it's kind of tough to tell from the pictures.  Measure the wrap of the fenders (draping and marking a piece of paper is the easiest way) or get a picture of the rear fender bridge (with rear rack removed) and this will help determine for sure if it's a HW or MW frame.

Your wheels look like S-7s, but wheels are something that sometimes get switched out.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 9, 2012)

Its raining today so I can't get anything out of the shed but here are some crusty pictures to make the clean ones look better when I post them....


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Barkeep (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been tinkering with the hornet for the last few days and have some progress pictures. I got some transfer decals at a local shop and a temp gooseneck as the other ended up becoming two pieces, but thats another story. I also swapped the seat from my columbia over while i recover the hornets. The seat, neck, and tires are replacements but other than that everything is what was on the bicycle when i got it. Just cleaned, greased and rebuilt.  A little wax on the paint and the wheels renewed with 0000 steel wool and wd40 and she's good to go...









And a little before and after shot...


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow what an amazing transformation! You have brought your bicycle back to life...well done


----------



## mruiz (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice job, there. Looking like a Schwinn now.
 mitch


----------



## how (Feb 4, 2012)

Scott Ritchie said:


> i have 2 staight bar middlweights with tanks a 54 and 56 but there both tornados.Im not sure if the middleweight hornets had tanks.



first year middleweights was 55


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Feb 5, 2012)

*hornet*

It came out real nice you should come ride with us in the heights on sunday morning sometime


----------



## Barkeep (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Scott. Ive ridden a few times sith you guys, always a great time. Ive been wanting to come out lately bbut this weather is killing me. Im actually about to take the hornet for its maiden voyage while its dry for a min...


----------

